

Sculpture Sells for $141M, Picasso Painting for $179M, Both Records - pbhowmic
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2015/05/11/406036959/photos-sculpture-sells-for-141m-picasso-painting-for-179m-both-records

======
brc
QE continues to slosh through the system, giving the privileged ones first
bite at the new cash using the existing values. Central bank inflation is a
nasty business in the way that the winners and losers are distributed.

~~~
cm2187
And it punishes savers and rewards property speculators!

